# This is what a GSD/sharpei mix looks like



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

In a NC Shelter








[/img]


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

oh my goodness those teeny tiny ity bity ears on that big head!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep, got everything GSD except those ears


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

he is a bit akward but cute at the same time. perhaps had the traits been mixed around a little better.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It looks like someone morphed a German Shepherd's face onto a Shar Pei's head!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Dare I say it, looks MUCH BETTER than a "Sherdoodle"!


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

Some people think my dog is GSD and sharpei.

He looked a lot like sharpei as a pup but as he got older he looked more like a dane. The person i got him from said he was boxer and GSD.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v66/bsc14/Dogs/?action=view&current=newones020.jpg

^ That's him on the left of the screen...kind of big pic so I didn't want to post it in the topic.

Here is a smaller one of just his head.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Brandon CSome people think my dog is GSD and sharpei.
> 
> He looked a lot like sharpei as a pup but as he got older he looked more like a dane. The person i got him from said he was boxer and GSD.
> 
> ...


Wow! He's a beauty! Our dog, Otto, was listed at the shelter as Shepherd/Sharpei, but he was picked up as a stray, so someone's guess - I don't see it much. We see more Ridgeback in him (no ridge, though).


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Martie said:


> Wow! He's a beauty! Our dog, Otto, was listed at the shelter as Shepherd/Sharpei, but he was picked up as a stray, so someone's guess - I don't see it much. We see more Ridgeback in him (no ridge, though).


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

When we adopted Athena from our local animal shelter last month, she was listed as a GSD mix. Since then we’ve been researching, trying to figure out what the “mix” is.

I just found this post, and Otto looks a lot like our Athena.

We’ve done a DNA test, and are waiting for the results.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I personally don’t see any Shar Pei in Athena. Owned/rescued/fostered a few in the last 20 years.
Otto’s owners was posting it in 2009.


----------

